# ‘68 Stingray 5 Speed



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2018)

checking out a Schwinn Stingray 5 Speed in Campus green.  Was curious about the bottom bracket area of the bike at the welds.  Is that a typical connection?  All rough looking.




 Appears at some time someone engraved I’d info into bottom bracket Everything works fine but was concerned about any damage.  Thanks.


----------



## stoney (Jul 2, 2018)

Just looked at the bottom bracket area of my '68 and yeah that is typical. Except for those engraved numbers. Must be some sort of ID


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2018)

stoney said:


> Just looked at the bottom bracket area of my '68 and yeah that is typical. Except for those engraved numbers. Must be some sort of i.d.



They definitely didn't do "buttery" smooth welds on the stingrays.  I'm sure back in '65 I wasn't concerned about buttery smooth welds when I was puttin' on my Stingray!


----------



## stoney (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah but very cool bikes. You could overlook that now even as an adult. I do at 64 years old.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 2, 2018)

That is a nice weld compared to some i have seen. Lucky if it does not cut your fingers.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2018)

stoney said:


> Yeah but very cool bikes. You could overlook that now even as an adult. I do at 64 years old.



Yeah....we're both old school sixty something..... Hoping to pick up the campus green mo'chine this weekend or next


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> That is a nice weld compared to some i have seen. Lucky if it does not cut your fingers.



Thanks...I feel better now...guess that's the norm!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2018)

Pretty typical on post war EF bikes. The welds on the chain stays to BB, inside of the dropouts on chain and seat stays and BB shell were never cleaned up, but all the other joints were. Some are worse than others too.


----------



## Hammer (Jul 9, 2018)

I thought I may add to your post, the local Schwinn Dealer in Louisville, KY would also engrave bikes with names, initials, birthdates or socials where ever you would like for a dollar, if I can find the ad on my computer I will show you, I had a suburban I bought locally that had the owners birthday and initials on the bottom bracket, so those numbers may have had significance to the original owner! Just thought you'd like to know!

Aaron


----------



## Intense One (Jul 22, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I thought I may add to your post, the local Schwinn Dealer in Louisville, KY would also engrave bikes with names, initials, birthdates or socials where ever you would like for a dollar, if I can find the ad on my computer I will show you, I had a suburban I bought locally that had the owners birthday and initials on the bottom bracket, so those numbers may have had significance to the original owner! Just thought you'd like to know!
> 
> Aaron



Thanks Aaron for the ID info.  Ray


----------

